# Fast algorithm to flip an edge



## stevecho816 (Sep 25, 2011)

I found this really fast algorithm to flip an edge when a corner is oriented


R U' R' U R' F R F' R' F R F' R U' R'


----------



## Julian (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is a thread for you: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?708-A-Collection-of-Algorithms


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/sh...-of-Algorithms

EDIT: Ninja'd. >.<


----------



## stoic (Sep 25, 2011)

Maybe posted in the wrong place, but that is still a decent alg; funnily enough I was looking for a better alg for this case myself last night...you should update the wiki (F2L case 38).
Cheers


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Sep 25, 2011)

I like it, it's very fingertrick friendly


----------



## Athefre (Sep 25, 2011)

Why didn't you guys post the A Collection of Algorithms suggestion when Rowe Hessler created a similar topic?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 26, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Why didn't you guys post the A Collection of Algorithms suggestion when Rowe Hessler created a similar topic?


 
Because he's a pro wrestler.



On topic: I use R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U R'

Teller has a video with a cool fingertrick for it.


----------



## Juju (Sep 26, 2011)

I currently use:

(R' F R F') R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'

Same amount of moves and I think mine might be a little faster. I've seen some better algs for this case, but I'm stuck in my ways.


----------



## Brest (Sep 26, 2011)

I use: (R' F R F') R' U2 R2 U R2 U R


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 26, 2011)

R2 U R' U' Rw' U2 R U R U' R2' U2' M'.
I posted this recently in another such thread.


----------



## teller (Sep 26, 2011)

Brest said:


> I use: (R' F R F') R' U2 R2 U R2 U R


 
Your alg is powerful but your sig is even better, Mr. Reconstruction!


----------



## Brest (Sep 26, 2011)

teller said:


> Your alg is powerful but your sig is even better, Mr. Reconstruction!


That is high praise coming from you, Mr. Fingertrick! Although to be fair, I'm sure that alg is fairly common.


----------



## peterbone (Sep 26, 2011)

I use (RU2R'U)*2 y L'U'L. Fast, but does have a rotation.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 26, 2011)

For:-





I also use (R' F R F') R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'

and drop the (R'FRF') for the next case:-




which then becomes R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'

I used to use different for both but they were two cases I optimised a month or so ago.

Interesting to note that I have optimised these for the FR slot but still use mirrors/inverses of the R'U2R2UR2UR based alg for FL, BR, BL slots.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody has posted this yet.

R U' R' d' R' U2 R U R' U2 R

It's almost 2 gen and relatively short.

edit - fail, d not d'.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> I'm surprised nobody has posted this yet.
> 
> R U' R' d' R' U2 R U R' U2 R
> 
> It's almost 2 gen and relatively short.


 
And as a bonus, it doesn't work.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 26, 2011)

Stefan said:


> And as a bonus, it doesn't work.


 
He probably means: R U' R' *d* R' U2 R U R' U2 R


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry. Yeah, R U' R' d R' U2 R U R' U2 R.


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I know, it just keeps annoying me to see wrong algs and I like to plug alg.garron a lot.
I actually use that alg... well, a variation from my period when I tried cross-on-left:
z U' R U l' U R2' U' R2 U l' f' (the f' with the left thumb)
Also nice when it's the BL or FR slot, just needs a different but good cube rotation at the start.


----------



## Dacuba (Sep 26, 2011)

I only use (R U R' U')*2 R (right thumb) U' (more right thumb action) R' and normal insert
I also use the mirror for left


----------



## Mark Skelton (Nov 8, 2014)

Here is an alg I generated on cube explorer, quite nice. R U' R' B' R' U' R2 U R' B Hold your right hand on the S-slice and the left hand normally, the B' is done with your right ring finger, the B is done with your left index finger. No re-gripping at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 8, 2014)

Mark Skelton said:


> Here is an alg I generated on cube explorer, quite nice. R U' R' B' R' U' R2 U R' B Hold your right hand on the S-slice and the left hand normally, the B' is done with your right ring finger, the B is done with your left index finger. No re-gripping at all. Hope this helps.



This alg is great, gj. alfter the R U' R', I actually still like the remainder for that f2l case.


----------



## pdilla (Nov 8, 2014)

Mark Skelton said:


> Here is an alg I generated on cube explorer, quite nice. R U' R' B' R' U' R2 U R' B Hold your right hand on the S-slice and the left hand normally, the B' is done with your right ring finger, the B is done with your left index finger. No re-gripping at all. Hope this helps.




Ooh. It's a foreign feeling, but very nice.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 8, 2014)

i use R' F R F' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R'


----------



## Chree (Nov 8, 2014)

I use Rowe's now, but also like:

R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U R'


----------



## Mark Skelton (Nov 9, 2014)

Chree said:


> I use Rowe's now, but also like:
> 
> R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U R'



I began with that alg but I couldn't seem to execute it fast enough. I still can't believe the speed Teller West executes it.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 9, 2014)

R' F R F' R' U2 R2 U R2' U R

Except for UF, it also preserves OLL.


----------



## Chree (Nov 9, 2014)

Mark Skelton said:


> I began with that alg but I couldn't seem to execute it fast enough. I still can't believe the speed Teller West executes it.



Yeah, the regrips are kind of a pain. The F/B mirror is pretty easy to execute, however... even though it has a couple B moves...

R2 U2 B' R2 B U2 R U' R

I after the first R2 U2, I grip with thumb on D and do the B' with my right ring finger. Then R2 and do the B with my index finger.


----------



## Mark Skelton (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks Chree, I think that that alg might be helpful it I get a case with the edge in back. One question, how do you hold the cube to start the alg?


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 9, 2014)

Chree said:


> Yeah, the regrips are kind of a pain.


Where do you regrip in that alg? I start it with thumb on U, which isn't ideal, but have no regrips during the alg.


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 10, 2014)

I use ZZ


----------



## nalralz (Nov 10, 2014)

Do (M' U)4 and then (M U')4 to flip the top front and back without doing anything else to the cube and Rw U R' U M U R U' R y and then you will need to do the 3 edge rotation counterclockwise. Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Chree (Nov 10, 2014)

Mark Skelton said:


> Thanks Chree, I think that that alg might be helpful it I get a case with the edge in back. One question, how do you hold the cube to start the alg?



I had to play around with this a bit. It's kinda fun to start with right thumb on UR, right middle finger on DR. Then do the first U2 with lefty double flick. Then the right ring finger lands on UBR for the B'. Dot dot dot...



mark49152 said:


> Where do you regrip in that alg? I start it with thumb on U, which isn't ideal, but have no regrips during the alg.



After the F' I regrip to get to the U2, then a small one again after that to get my index on DBR for R' U R'. Not pro.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 10, 2014)

Chree said:


> After the F' I regrip to get to the U2, then a small one again after that to get my index on DBR for R' U R'. Not pro.


Try starting with thumb on U, then R2', U2 with left, F with right index, R2, F' with right ring, then you're already set up for R' U R'. Both U2s with left hand. No regrips except for at the start.


----------



## Mark Skelton (Nov 10, 2014)

nalralz said:


> Do (M' U)4 and then (M U')4 to flip the top front and back without doing anything else to the cube and Rw U R' U M U R U' R y and then you will need to do the 3 edge rotation counterclockwise. Hope that helps!!!



This thread is actually talking about and f2l edge flip, not oll. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Chree (Nov 10, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Try starting with thumb on U, then R2', U2 with left, F with right index, R2, F' with right ring, then you're already set up for R' U R'. Both U2s with left hand. No regrips except for at the start.



OMG so pro.


----------



## Parity Case (Nov 11, 2014)

Lazyflipping:

The nice thing about this F2l case is that you only have to learn one alg (whichever you prefer) to solve in any of the 4 slots, if you don't mind doing E-slice set up moves:

E.g.:
If the pair to be flipped is in in the left front slot, but you've learned (R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U R') for the right slot:
E + (alg) + E' :
E (R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U R') E'

If the flip is required in the back left slot, E2 + (alg) + E2' [I prefer to use E2' for both, it amounts to the same thing]

If the flip is required in the back right slot, E' + (alg) + E


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 11, 2014)

Parity Case said:


> Lazyflipping:
> 
> The nice thing about this F2l case is that you only have to learn one alg (whichever you prefer) to solve in any of the 4 slots, if you don't mind doing E-slice set up moves:
> 
> ...



Why not just u or u'? Much easier to fingertrick


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2014)

stevecho816 said:


> I found this really fast algorithm to flip an edge when a corner is oriented
> 
> 
> R U' R' U R' F R F' R' F R F' R U' R'



Much faster:
F R U

(flips the UF edge)


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 11, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Much faster:
> F R U
> 
> (flips the UF edge)



Even faster: M' U2


----------



## Mark Skelton (Nov 11, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Much faster:
> F R U
> 
> (flips the UF edge)





guysensei1 said:


> Even faster: M' U2



I don't quite understand what you guys mean. Could you explain please.:confused:


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 11, 2014)

It's a joke. Look at UF, apply the FRU or M' U2 and that edge is flipped over. But everything else is screwed up so it's useless


----------



## Stefan (Nov 11, 2014)

Not a joke. Those algs do exactly what this thread is about, according to the thread title and the OP's description.

(in other words, I'm complaining about the awful annoying title/description)


----------



## kcl (Nov 12, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Not a joke. Those algs do exactly what this thread is about, according to the thread title and the OP's description.
> 
> (in other words, I'm complaining about the awful annoying title/description)



And you were complaining about lmgtfy wasting time? The type of response you just gave is the exact same concept.


----------



## maps600 (Nov 12, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> And you were complaining about lmgtfy wasting time? The type of response you just gave is the exact same concept.



Yeah, you are right.


----------



## Parity Case (Nov 12, 2014)

obelisk477 said:


> Why not just u or u'? Much easier to fingertrick



Haha, so it is! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------

